# Lazy Sunday pics, Mimi's is 10 weeks!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

What a rough couple of weeks! Mimi is so crazy and hyper, I can't keep up! Leo can barely keep up! Lol. 

She's getting so big so fast, it makes me sad!!

Mom I hate this HK hoodie, I can't move in it!!









I got a new trundle like fur bed after I had a big accident in my tea cup bed! I love this one much better!









I love my big bro mojo!!


















Group shot (minus mean Lola)









Oh wait, there is meanie pants









I swear I didn't do it!! It wasn't me!!









My BFF is the best!









All this playing sure makes me sleepy...









Random pic today:
Bry's light fixture- it apparently was made to go into concrete only and to plug into the wall, but bry was able to redo the wiring and buy parts to make it hang like we wanted!!



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I kept looking for Mimi updates and was wondering how it was going. The pictures of her zonked out with her toys is so cute. Love the collar! Also, glad she and Leo are getting along so well. So she is more high energy than Leo? Wow!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They are all beautiful! Love the pics!

I love how Leo and Mimi will look like reverse negatives of each other!

p.s. My last one (and littlest) is also our wild child. Not certain that will ever change-so good luck with that-haha!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I kept looking for Mimi updates and was wondering how it was going. The pictures of her zonked out with her toys is so cute. Love the collar! Also, glad she and Leo are getting along so well. So she is more high energy than Leo? Wow!


I know, I've been bad and haven't really had time!! 
She never sits still either, so it hard to get a picture without her looking blurry. 
Jayda, she is nuts! She never stops, ever. She even chews my hair at night!! Last night after she fell asleep with us, we moved her to her playpen and she actually slept the whole night! I may actually start getting some sleep now too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> They are all beautiful! Love the pics!
> 
> I love how Leo and Mimi will look like reverse negatives of each other!
> 
> p.s. My last one (and littlest) is also our wild child. Not certain that will ever change-so good luck with that-haha!


Thanks Karen! I never realized that, but they do!! I hope she out grows this craziness just a little bit, I can't keep up. She's also very vocal and barks and growls like a maniac. She was trying to bite me when I was dressing her, totally diva. Oh lord, what have I done???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I love all the pictures, they are so cute, all of them. Love the light, guess you like wine? Just guessing.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oddly, Eden is ALSO our most vocal. Not barking so much but she "play bows" and jumps around the others and makes this yipping, growling, happy noise and she can be loud which you do not expect since she is so small. She even scares the others sometimes her sounds are so unexpected.

I have a feeling mine is going to always be puppy-like. She is now a good sleeper, though, if that offers you any hope! haha!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> I love all the pictures, they are so cute, all of them. Love the light, guess you like wine? Just guessing.


Thanks Evelyn! Yes we love wine! Lol. A little too much...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Oddly, Eden is ALSO our most vocal. Not barking so much but she "play bows" and jumps around the others and makes this yipping, growling, happy noise and she can be loud which you do not expect since she is so small. She even scares the others sometimes her sounds are so unexpected.
> 
> I have a feeling mine is going to always be puppy-like. She is now a good sleeper, though, if that offers you any hope! haha!


That's exactly what Mimi does! She growls and yipes making all kinds of funny sounds while playing. I'm so glad Eden at least sleeps well, this gives me lots of hope!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is SO cute. I just love her and Leo. They are 2 of my favs on this forum! 

Cool fixture/room too!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

HAPPY 10 WEEKS GORGEOUS!!!

Beautiful pictures!! Your fur-babies are always too cute! Love Mimi in the lambchop thermal, she looks so sweet <3
TOO MUCH GORGEOUSNESS GOING ON AROUND THAT HOUSE! (pups, you, handsome fiance and beautiful decor) I may visit to see if I get any of it


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome pics! That one of Mimi with her toys is so sweet. I keep wanting to call her Meems! Haha

Sounds like you have you hands full. Poor Lola, hopefully she'll come around with time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh and cool light! I just worked at a wine festival tasting last night and I usually don't drink wine but I got to go around and taste. So fun! Probably tasted one too many to be working. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Your pack is one of my faves!! Mojo looks content, laid back, and just cute as ever! Lola is such a pretty girl with Diva written all over her expressions. Leo is cute as a button, and has that mischievous, "huh me" expression. And little Mimi has one of the most adorable faces I've seen! You can tell she's in the party puppy mode, yes the World is grand, what can I get into next mode. Then the ever so sweet tired baby needs a nap after all this excitement!! :lol: All very cute!! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and love the cool lightning!! Very artistic!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, those are great pics , i love them all !!! i love how Mimi looks in the sorbet hoodie and lambchop thermal, and she still looks gorgeous in the HK bear hoodie


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> She is SO cute. I just love her and Leo. They are 2 of my favs on this forum!
> 
> Cool fixture/room too!


Awwwww you're so sweet, thank you!!! Poor bry had to work on that fixture forever since it wasn't what he thought, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> HAPPY 10 WEEKS GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Beautiful pictures!! Your fur-babies are always too cute! Love Mimi in the lambchop thermal, she looks so sweet <3
> TOO MUCH GORGEOUSNESS GOING ON AROUND THAT HOUSE! (pups, you, handsome fiance and beautiful decor) I may visit to see if I get any of it


Mayra you're always welcome, under one condition, you bring me karma and Laska too!! 
Pink looks the best on her! I love the thermal too, it's still a bit big, she wiggles and then it's off!! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Awesome pics! That one of Mimi with her toys is so sweet. I keep wanting to call her Meems! Haha
> 
> Sounds like you have you hands full. Poor Lola, hopefully she'll come around with time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Krystal! I call her meems and meemers all the time! Lola will come around, she was this way with Leo, it took her forever with him too.
A wine festival? Sounds like heaven!! I can definitely see a tasting makin ya little tipsy fast!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Your pack is one of my faves!! Mojo looks content, laid back, and just cute as ever! Lola is such a pretty girl with Diva written all over her expressions. Leo is cute as a button, and has that mischievous, "huh me" expression. And little Mimi has one of the most adorable faces I've seen! You can tell she's in the party puppy mode, yes the World is grand, what can I get into next mode. Then the ever so sweet tired baby needs a nap after all this excitement!! :lol: All very cute!! :daisy:


Thank you T! I love your wees too! Sounds like you got their personalities right on! Mimi is definitely a party pup, she's crazy! It's always photo time when she's napping since she's finally still!
I love the bond her and Leo have, it's so cute and melts my heart!

Glad you like the light fixture, it's definitely different!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> aww, those are great pics , i love them all !!! i love how Mimi looks in the sorbet hoodie and lambchop thermal, and she still looks gorgeous in the HK bear hoodie


Thank you Elaine!!! We get all the best things from you! Her HK hoodie is so tight, she is a chunka munk!! I will be selling it to T very soon! I really love the thermal too and it doesn't have a hood so u can see her collar! I got a bunch of stuff in and I need to post pics but no time. And the wooflink is still too big, she got my fav hoodie (suppose to be blue but Leslie ordered pink so I got it at half off), Bruce tee in pink, and the bow tee! The blanket in the pics is a SL shag and it's fabulous! It's so soft!! And finally the red chi carrier! I have a lot of homework to do!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got the wooflink my favorite hoodie in blue for Minnie ( size 2 ) , but it fits her snug. everything else i've ever got Minnie in wooflink has been a size 2. but this hoodie, even thought its styled just like the love love hoodie, runs smaller i think cause the material isnt stretchy. i've tried the 2 on Latte who is always a 1 , and its too big on her, but i'm going to try to shrink it in the wash and dryer and then it may be good for her. i was thinking about buying 2 of them when i put my order in and now i'm glad i only bought the one.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i got the wooflink my favorite hoodie in blue for Minnie ( size 2 ) , but it fits her snug. everything else i've ever got Minnie in wooflink has been a size 2. but this hoodie, even thought its styled just like the love love hoodie, runs smaller i think cause the material isnt stretchy. i've tried the 2 on Latte who is always a 1 , and its too big on her, but i'm going to try to shrink it in the wash and dryer and then it may be good for her. i was thinking about buying 2 of them when i put my order in and now i'm glad i only bought the one.


Omg I know! Actually I think the whole new collection ran small. Lola tried on the 2 and it was so tight! Her bow tee in a 2 is also snug as a bug. And then Leslie bought the leopard sweater from them for Izzy and I tried it on Lola, it was so tight and short. 

I don't know why they made everything so small this time? And none of it is stretchy either. The 2 usually gives Lola a little room too but not anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Elaine,
Not the best pics but these are the bow tees:








See how tight it is?









Mimi's is still big but it will fit soon!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, the bow tee looks so pretty on your girls. is it too snug on Lola, or just right snug? 

i got a couple all in one wooflink outfits for Minnie and a wooflink dress for Latte that were all on clearance. sometime , i'll have to post some pics. they fit perfect ( size 1 for Latte, size 2 for minnie )


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the pictures! They are all adorable especially the one with Mimi and all of her toys!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> aww, the bow tee looks so pretty on your girls. is it too snug on Lola, or just right snug?
> 
> i got a couple all in one wooflink outfits for Minnie and a wooflink dress for Latte that were all on clearance. sometime , i'll have to post some pics. they fit perfect ( size 1 for Latte, size 2 for minnie )


Ooh I wanna see them!!! I bet they're so adorable!! 
It fits perfect but I can't ever let it dry in the dryer, it will be done for!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

YES!!! Finally, little Mimi!! I love all of your other pups too, all so cute!! I love the pic of Mimi passed out with her toys, cute little tee & bling collar! So Spoiled!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> YES!!! Finally, little Mimi!! I love all of your other pups too, all so cute!! I love the pic of Mimi passed out with her toys, cute little tee & bling collar! So Spoiled!


Ask and you shall receive!! Thank you! The thermal is from Elaine on here, she sells the cutest stuff! You think she's spoiled? Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

So Mimi is only 10 weeks this w/end? You got her when she was 8 weeks? Blimmen heck woman I'm terrified of dealing with this 'un at 10weeks it's like a baby guinea pig and makes the same sounds lol.

LMAO because of your horror trip home with all the sickies & poopies, when HWMNBO came to get me to make our epic journey I had packed a mountain of stuff - 3 x w/proof picnic blankies, 2 packs of baby wipes, 3 micro-fibre towels, 2 pee pads - the poor man thought I was insane - it wasn't until we were half way home I was able to tell him about your road trip and his expression was priceless but he was on edge the rest of the way thinking Jack's bladder & bowels were going to fill the car.

How much does Mimi weigh at 10 weeks? Let's see if these 2 keep tracking the same growth rate as each other if they're going to be b/friend g/friend  Oh, also, how long is Mimi's tail - I think half of Jack's got left behind in puppy heaven, the bony part is about half an inch shorter than my little finger, or with hair the same length as my little finger.

I'm in love with Mimi's little lamb thermal and that last wolflink pink number is to die for, they're such an amazingly creative brand, so far out of the box it's not funny. She is such a little poppet isn't she!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> So Mimi is only 10 weeks this w/end? You got her when she was 8 weeks? Blimmen heck woman I'm terrified of dealing with this 'un at 10weeks it's like a baby guinea pig and makes the same sounds lol.
> 
> LMAO because of your horror trip home with all the sickies & poopies, when HWMNBO came to get me to make our epic journey I had packed a mountain of stuff - 3 x w/proof picnic blankies, 2 packs of baby wipes, 3 micro-fibre towels, 2 pee pads - the poor man thought I was insane - it wasn't until we were half way home I was able to tell him about your road trip and his expression was priceless but he was on edge the rest of the way thinking Jack's bladder & bowels were going to fill the car.
> 
> ...


Yes she was only 8 weeks! I wanted to wait but with my work schedule and my friend who drove down with me plus the breeders schedule, it was the only weekend that worked!!

She has settled in so much better over the past 2 weeks! Acts like she owns the house now, lol. 

Bahahaha you were ready for anything with all of those blankets and pee pads! I'm so glad your drive was much more relaxing than mine, I'm so jealous! At least you were prepared for the worst! I thought I was but apparently I wasn't. 

I'm not sure how much she weighs but she has a vet appt in 2 weeks (12 week visit) and I will have the vet weigh her then and let you know! I think she's gonna be bigger than your little man, hope he likes big girls! Jack is teenie tiny!!! And he's just so adorable, his markings are to die for!
Haha. She's such a chunker now too, eats all day. Mimi is gonna love her BF!

Mimi's tail sounds like its the same! So small. Actually Leo's tail was so short I thought some of it was missing, it was a nub but it grew in like normal. 

I can't wait til she fits her wooflink stuff better so she can match her siblings! I'm so glad I found Elaine on here for the ruff ruff stuff, she makes it too easy for me, I can't say no!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ask and you shall receive!! Thank you! The thermal is from Elaine on here, she sells the cutest stuff! You think she's spoiled? Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I need to get some stuff from Elaine one of these days! Everything is just SO cute!! I can only imagine her wardrobe as she gets older!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> I need to get some stuff from Elaine one of these days! Everything is just SO cute!! I can only imagine her wardrobe as she gets older!!!


Ya you do! She's so reasonable and ships anywhere. I may be selling some of the chi's things soon, it has gotten out of hand. What size do you chi's wear in juicy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yay!! I can't wait to get that hoodie!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ya you do! She's so reasonable and ships anywhere. I may be selling some of the chi's things soon, it has gotten out of hand. What size do you chi's wear in juicy?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooh yes!! Keep us in mind for sure!! We only have one thing from Juicy, it's a little velour hoodie and the tag says it's a small inside. That actually surprised me as they wear XS in everything else. Hibou is 4lbs & Thai is 3lb. They have different body types so they are able to wear the same things!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Oh yay!! I can't wait to get that hoodie!


I can probably ship it out next Saturday if you want!! Mimi hates it bc it has long sleeves, lol, so she done wearing it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> Ooh yes!! Keep us in mind for sure!! We only have one thing from Juicy, it's a little velour hoodie and the tag says it's a small inside. That actually surprised me as they wear XS in everything else. Hibou is 4lbs & Thai is 3lb. They have different body types so they are able to wear the same things!


Perfect! That's the same size as Lola! I will def keep you in mind then! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I can probably ship it out next Saturday if you want!! Mimi hates it bc it has long sleeves, lol, so she done wearing it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds awesome!! Just let me know how much you want for it, and I'll PayPal you, and give you my addy. :cheer:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're all so beautiful! I so need to come visit and get cuddles! She sounds so like Mylo - he was so hyper as a pup and grew really fast. I can't believe you had to get rid of the beautiful teacup bed!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

zorana1125 said:


> perfect! That's the same size as lola! I will def keep you in mind then!
> 
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


thank you!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> They're all so beautiful! I so need to come visit and get cuddles! She sounds so like Mylo - he was so hyper as a pup and grew really fast. I can't believe you had to get rid of the beautiful teacup bed!


Thank you love! You're always welcome and they're really good cuddlers! Lola grew so fast too and then just stopped at like 5 months. I hope she stays small!!
Yes it was covered in poo and it was not very washer friendly. To be honest, she never really liked it, she loves this trundle thing so much better and I can just throw it in the wash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww she's such a pretty little lady!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you love! You're always welcome and they're really good cuddlers! Lola grew so fast too and then just stopped at like 5 months. I hope she stays small!!
> Yes it was covered in poo and it was not very washer friendly. To be honest, she never really liked it, she loves this trundle thing so much better and I can just throw it in the wash.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was so pretty though! Mylo didn't stop growing until about 7 or 8 months. I think he's small compared to what he weighs though. He's solid rather than big, though he is on the average to big side. Can we get a pic of the new bed?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> It was so pretty though! Mylo didn't stop growing until about 7 or 8 months. I think he's small compared to what he weighs though. He's solid rather than big, though he is on the average to big side. Can we get a pic of the new bed?


Mylo is perfect! I love him!! I feel like Leo grew tons after his neuter, he got a lot longer!
The bed is in the second pic, it's a fur trundle!! I put her blanket in there and she loves it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

In some pics of Mimi I see teeny weeny tan patches coming in above her eyes and in other pics she's jet black in the face so I'm waiting, waiting, waiting to see if she's going to get little tan brows - I think she just might 

Oh my, that trundle bed is to die for, any links to check them out in detail, price etc? 

I never have any luck with faux fur products or those fleecy minky blankets - I wash them in a front loader, dry on 'cool' but they ALL end up looking hideously matted after just a couple of washes, it's soooo depressing.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> In some pics of Mimi I see teeny weeny tan patches coming in above her eyes and in other pics she's jet black in the face so I'm waiting, waiting, waiting to see if she's going to get little tan brows - I think she just might
> 
> Oh my, that trundle bed is to die for, any links to check them out in detail, price etc?
> 
> I never have any luck with faux fur products or those fleecy minky blankets - I wash them in a front loader, dry on 'cool' but they ALL end up looking hideously matted after just a couple of washes, it's soooo depressing.


Her eye brows are definitely on their way in! They're so faint right now. 
The bed is called a cuddle nest by firefish designs, I tried looking up their site and it says it's down right now. I found it locally at a store. 

Here is a link in a store but I'm sure it's cheaper on amazon or eBay?
http://stores.pawsonpalmbeach.com/-strse-2217/CuddleNest-Bed-in-Chinchilla/Detail.bok

Mine is darker than this one. And it's pretty roomy too. 

Leslie (my friend who owns the store) said to wash on delicate and air dry only. I haven't had to wash it....yet!! I was afraid of washing it too but she said izzy had one as a pup and she washed it a lot! I was actually going to buy her a Bessie and Barnie donut bed in tiny size and she suggested this bc it washes easy and very well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Mylo is perfect! I love him!! I feel like Leo grew tons after his neuter, he got a lot longer!
> The bed is in the second pic, it's a fur trundle!! I put her blanket in there and she loves it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah. I see it now! I keep seeing beds I want. I think I have a dog bed addiction! 



AussieLass said:


> In some pics of Mimi I see teeny weeny tan patches coming in above her eyes and in other pics she's jet black in the face so I'm waiting, waiting, waiting to see if she's going to get little tan brows - I think she just might
> 
> Oh my, that trundle bed is to die for, any links to check them out in detail, price etc?
> 
> I never have any luck with faux fur products or those fleecy minky blankets - I wash them in a front loader, dry on 'cool' but they ALL end up looking hideously matted after just a couple of washes, it's soooo depressing.


I'm willing to put money on her having little tan eyebrows. She looks jus like Mylo at that age. I was really hoping he'd develop eyebrows because my Black and Tan chi from when I was a kid had them.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the link Z ... I've searched & searched "CuddleNest" beds to see colour range & try to find a great price but it seems all the stores use it as a generic description and haven't seen one as plush as yours. When you get time, could you check for me to see if it actually has a label with a brand name on it? Cheers


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Thanks for the link Z ... I've searched & searched "CuddleNest" beds to see colour range & try to find a great price but it seems all the stores use it as a generic description and haven't seen one as plush as yours. When you get time, could you check for me to see if it actually has a label with a brand name on it? Cheers


There isn't a tag on it 
I texted Leslie and she said it was by Firefish designs. I just texted asking if they still make them. There was an old post on yorkie talk that came up when I googled it and everyone was raving about them but it was from like 2008. I wonder if they're still in business? It's similar to a tiger dreams I think, however it's more structured and bigger. Do you own a trundle? They look really cool too. I'll let you know what Leslie says. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Di, I'm afraid they are no longer in business!! She thought they were and when she checked, they're not. She said she was really surprised bc they sold fast. She bought a ton a while ago when she had an online store and then had one left she found and put for sale in her boutique. 
Boo. Sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The key to washing faux fur is warm wash, air dry. If you have the air dry setting on your dryer you can use that, or just set it aside to air dry naturally. Any heat from the dryer, even low, will make the fur mat up and have a rough texture. I have several faux fur things, ranging from 5 years old to new, and they all still look brand new.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

No, I don't own a trundle bed, but have been lusting after a top quality one for ages ... I refuse to buy a rubbish one first just to see what they're like, I don't do spending good money after bad very well at all 

Such a shame they're no longer in business. Now I'm a woman on a mission to find the BEST!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OOOH, that Mimi is just such a babydoll! I just don't believe anything that adorable can be such a diva!lol All your crew are fabulous. It looked like you had a wonderful Sunday! BTW, love the fur bed!! You know I have a weakness for fur beds. I didn't get on here much this weekend being a Mimi myself--babysitting my grandbaby boy.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> The key to washing faux fur is warm wash, air dry. If you have the air dry setting on your dryer you can use that, or just set it aside to air dry naturally. Any heat from the dryer, even low, will make the fur mat up and have a rough texture. I have several faux fur things, ranging from 5 years old to new, and they all still look brand new.


That's exactly what Leslie said too! I think I will skip the dryer and let it air dry just to be safe! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> No, I don't own a trundle bed, but have been lusting after a top quality one for ages ... I refuse to buy a rubbish one first just to see what they're like, I don't do spending good money after bad very well at all
> 
> Such a shame they're no longer in business. Now I'm a woman on a mission to find the BEST!!!


I agree, I will usually wait and save up for the best and then splurge! My mom grew up kinda poor in Serbia but she always had a real leather coat, real leather shoes, ect. I remember growing up she would say you're better off having one 1 pair I shoes that are quality versus 5 pairs of garbage. 

I'm surprise they're out of business too! Maybe you can find one somewhere???? I hope!! Fingers crossed 

I think a lot of people on here have trundles and love them but they look more like a sleeping bag and then u can roll in into a bed or something?? I've never seen one in person though. 

Have you seen the susan lanci shag cuddle cup? That thing is amazing, I bought the blanket version of it and the chi's are always fighting over it!! It's super plush.
Here is Leo snuggling on it:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> OOOH, that Mimi is just such a babydoll! I just don't believe anything that adorable can be such a diva!lol All your crew are fabulous. It looked like you had a wonderful Sunday! BTW, love the fur bed!! You know I have a weakness for fur beds. I didn't get on here much this weekend being a Mimi myself--babysitting my grandbaby boy.


Thank you! Don't let her looks fool you!! Haha. She really loves that fur bed! How nice, sounds like you had a great weekend! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Woot, woot .... I just bought the red/black firefish one on ebay for $46 nwt  Not fussed on the colour, but I'm sure I'll grow to love it for that price.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Woot, woot .... I just bought the red/black firefish one on ebay for $46 nwt  Not fussed on the colour, but I'm sure I'll grow to love it for that price.


That's a great deal!!! Please post pics when you get it! I wanna see it. I wasn't crazy about my color either but it was so soft, I quickly got over it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh gosh girls, please don't make me want more beds. I'm going to require intervention. :lol: What is it with me and dog beds? Sigh 

Love those snuggly, furry beds. And the pups always adore them.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The trundles can be used as a cuddle cup, but honestly they don't have the form to stay in the cuddle cup position. They work better as a snuggle sack/sleeping bag. They are very nice, and if your pup is a burrower, they'll love them. They have some in the faux fur material, and the others are a real soft, lighter weight, shorter pile fur.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Zorana, your babies are all adorable. Love Mojo, he looks like a laid back kind of fella, Love Lola, she reminds my of my Lupita, Leo... He has my heart, and now Mimi... Absolutely adorable! And your light fixture... Awesome!


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

All of your babies are just beautiful.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Zoranoushka, what can I say? :love2: You made my day with these precious 
pictures. I don't even know where to begin to comment, I love everything 
and everyone. You have great taste, both when it comes to home decor 
and accessories for the fur kids. I don't think I ever saw anything I did not
love. Mimi looks like she fit right in, she looks so content, all your pups do.
So how does it feel to officially be in the Crazy Dog Lady club, now that you
have 4 pups? Hehe, can you imagine us doing a play date, with our 8 dogs? lol
The worst thing is, I know I'm done, 100% done with my 4...but seeing puppy
Mimi makes me itch for another...got to control the urge!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! So cute


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lupita's mom said:


> Zorana, your babies are all adorable. Love Mojo, he looks like a laid back kind of fella, Love Lola, she reminds my of my Lupita, Leo... He has my heart, and now Mimi... Absolutely adorable! And your light fixture... Awesome!


Thank you!! It seems Leo always has all the girls loving on him, heart breaker! Lol. You're so sweet!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Darlene said:


> All of your babies are just beautiful.


Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Love it! So cute


Thank you love!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Aww Zoranoushka, what can I say? :love2: You made my day with these precious
> pictures. I don't even know where to begin to comment, I love everything
> and everyone. You have great taste, both when it comes to home decor
> and accessories for the fur kids. I don't think I ever saw anything I did not
> ...


Haha, I love when you call me that!! I'm happy you liked the pics! I tried to include the whole gang and not just team long coat! Lol. 

And thank for you the home decor compliments, you always make my day!! Yes I am officially the crazy dog lady!! At least that's how everyone looks at me when I tell them I have 4 dogs. Mimi is doing great, she has definitely settled in. I'm bringing her to small dog playgroup this Thursday, it's at Woof Life (inside) and only a few doggies come. I want her to socialize ASAP, u know?

I would love a play date with you!! And all 8 of our crazy pups!! I'll send you Mimi to cute your puppy fever! If you get 5, I swear you will end up with 6!!

How are you feeling?? I noticed you haven't been on much and to be honest it's not the same without you and I miss you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Haha, I love when you call me that!! I'm happy you liked the pics! I tried to include the whole gang and not just team long coat! Lol.
> 
> And thank for you the home decor compliments, you always make my day!! Yes I am officially the crazy dog lady!! At least that's how everyone looks at me when I tell them I have 4 dogs. Mimi is doing great, she has definitely settled in. I'm bringing her to small dog playgroup this Thursday, it's at Woof Life (inside) and only a few doggies come. I want her to socialize ASAP, u know?
> 
> ...





I'm sorry Zoranoushka, I haven't been feeling too peachy. I miss you too. I
love the awesome friends I have here. I'll try to make a bit more of an effort.
I hope you're doing well. If you get a chance, please take some pics at the
playgroup, I bet that'll be a lot of fun. BIG hugs to you & kisses to the pups.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Oh gosh girls, please don't make me want more beds. I'm going to require intervention. :lol: What is it with me and dog beds? Sigh
> 
> Love those snuggly, furry beds. And the pups always adore them.


This always happens here! :lol: I very very nearly bought the teacup bed that Mimi ruined.. ha ha 
I'm glad I didn't though, my dogs have so many beds scattered around the house!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> This always happens here! :lol: I very very nearly bought the teacup bed that Mimi ruined.. ha ha
> I'm glad I didn't though, my dogs have so many beds scattered around the house!


I hear ya, girl! It's like daily window shopping, that turns into an eventual purchase. :lol: 

I still have the 4 MS beds that we all got. Then the 4 faux fur Pelluchi beds, and the 1 Pelluchi that's solid Pink. I have the cave beds, and a few round beds, oh heck, a bunch of beds. :lol: And the off white faux fur that's on it's way. I did so good when I was away from CP. :lol: Now I'm back at it. :lol: They all get used, so I don't feel too bad.  xxxxx


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

she is soooo pretty! her and leo look perfect together ♥


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

heartagram said:


> she is soooo pretty! her and leo look perfect together ♥


Thanks love! Where have you been? How is Noah??? I want pics woman!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg someone is doin random pic! hahaha  love it! i love ur lighting!!!  im so glad u got her, she is too adorable!  everyone looks so happy


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg someone is doin random pic! hahaha  love it! i love ur lighting!!!  im so glad u got her, she is too adorable!  everyone looks so happy


I had to copy off you pidge!! But not with yummy food bc I'm on a poopy diet!
Everyone (except Lola) is happy!! Lol. She's cute but she's also hell on paws!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She seems like a spitfire. I hope Lola warms up soon, but it will happen in time. They are all precious!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> She seems like a spitfire. I hope Lola warms up soon, but it will happen in time. They are all precious!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks Ash!! Indeed she is!! I think Ur right, Lola will come around, eventually!! She used to being the only diva! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

So adorable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

